# DH went blending crazy!



## fiddletree (Nov 30, 2011)

I let my husband loose with my essential oils, and he came up with a FIFTEEN oil blend!  He wanted to create the scent for his aftershave lotion, and I guess he figured go all the way or go home.  He even created a fancy pants spreadsheet to calculate how much of each oil he wanted (he's an engineer, so I'm not surprised).  It actually smells pretty good! Although I doubt the necessity of 3 different base notes.... and the whole house smells like MAN.  I keep expecting a troop of speedo clad men to walk by.

And he called his friends today and told them that they can come over and blend their own scents.  Heck no, I'm not letting a bunch of wild Italian men go nuts with my EOs!  It's pretty funny, though.  I don't usually blend more than 4 or 5 oils together....maybe I should leave the blending to DH from now on? 

Oh, and he now wants a perfume blending book for Christmas.  Anyone have one to suggest?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds good to me! Let his friends pay for the EO's then let them have fun with it! You just never know; they might come up with something that you love. If you go to Rainbow Meadow Fragrance Calculator there are some blends there that he can start with.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 30, 2011)

fiddletree said:
			
		

> Oh, and he now wants a perfume blending book for Christmas.  Anyone have one to suggest?



I'd give him Patrick Suskind's book 'Perfume' for a joke


----------



## Relle (Nov 30, 2011)

That won't happen in this household.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 30, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> fiddletree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just read that a couple of months ago!  So weird, it really grabbed me in the beginning but after he left the city it go sooo sllloooowww.  Have you seen the movie?  It's on my list.


Sorry, for the hijack!  I wish my DH would take more of an interest in helping me with scents.  He only wants to smell a couple things at a time then claims to be overwhelmed.  His opinion on everything is always "that's nice".  If I asked him to blend some EOs I guarantee he would pick out his fave and insist that a single note is best.  

I would let the friends loose with the EOs, it's great to have as many opinions as possible.  I bet the men would love a competition for who made the best blend.  Tell them there will be a vote!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 30, 2011)

That is awesome.  Some people have a really good nose.  Perfumes have a lot of notes in them.  Maybe he will turn out to be a fantastic blender and you will have the best smelling soaps around!


----------



## fiddletree (Dec 1, 2011)

I hate 'stinky' things (there are a few EOs I like the smell of, but I HATE the smell of pretty much all basenotes.  I'm a top note gal.), and blending makes me want to puke.  I like blending, but my nose and lungs don't.  So if my hubby wants to blend, I'm happy with that!  Some of his friends I would feel ok about letting them loose in my EO collection, but his best friend.....well, this is a guy who thought that it would be a good idea to dump green tea in the pasta, and stuff hamburgers with cream cheese.  So I'm kind of terrified of what he would come up with! Maybe I'll let them come up with the blends but I'm sure about letting them actually get hands on with the oils.  They are too nuts!!

I'm thinking that I will start a 'MAN' line... I came up with some fun MAN aprons last year, complete with lots of plaid and a beer pocket.  I can sew the aprons and make the soaps and lotions, and DH can make super manly man blends.  

I did show him the rainbow meadows blending site, but he wanted to invent something himself.  And seriously, 15 oils seems like a lot to me. Am I just a blending wuss or is that a bit out there for other soapers as well?


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 1, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, loved it


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay now that is cool!  Sometimes the best artists are the ones that are untrained.... keeps the rules from getting in the way.

I see so many artists (photographic, painting, pottery, etc.) that are untrained who create the most beautiful pieces!


----------

